# How much glue when fletching arrows?



## PackerFan

I've been refletching my arrows for a few years. I've used Fletchtite glue and when I fletch them, I use a very, very thin line of glue. Almost so thin that when I press the fletching on the arrow, only a few little beads of glue are pressed out from under the fletching. I then wipe those small beads away with a small paper towel. Then I shoot the arrows a few times and the fletchings come off. Am I using too little glue? Is it necessary to wipe the excess glue off the arrow that comes out from under the fletching? At this point they're unreliable because they come off so fast. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

PF


----------



## mattogtr

I think wiping away a little extra is better than not having enough, especially when it gets cold and brittle in a few months.
I just bought some fletchtight GEL stuff, expensive, but a lot easier. That seems to be holding good so far.
Good Luck


----------



## tikki50

Well what are you fletching? Are you cleaning the arrow good before fletching? I havent had that problem with my feathers yet, the veins I did 2 years ago are still good today. I second putting more glue on. the entire feather surface should be covered and touching the arrow if its not then you better have glue to fill the open space. just wipe off the extra glue and make sure you have ample pressure on the entire feather while it dries. You might be removing the feather from the jig to quickly.


----------



## The Nailer

When I fletch I use the gel and when a little squeezes out I clean it with a toothpick before it dries (almost immediately). Its important that you clean the vane base and the shaft with denatured alcohol prior to fletching. Some of the newer vanes say they do not not need cleaning, but I like to make sure all residual oils are removed. It's a simple procedure using a Q-Tip to clean the vane and a paper towel for the shaft. I also use EZ Crest wraps which allows the vanes to adhere even better than they do to a bare shaft. It also makes vane removal much, much easier. Adhesion also is affected by the type of jig you are using. Make sure the vane is in full contact with the shaft on both sides. I like to use enough glue that a small amount squeezes out on both sides the entire length of the vane. If you are fletching carbon shafts make sure you do not have too much helical. I use either my Biztenberger jig when I only have a couple to do or a JoJan jig when doing a dozen or more shafts and have never had an adhesion problem when installed as described above. In fact I got into building my own arrows a long time ago because the pro shop I used to go to didn't know how to fletch and I had the same problem you described. I just figured I could do a better job myself. This applies to carbon shafts, I have never used aluminum so I have no experience with them.


----------



## dcc

I had this problem before just make sure everything is clean very very clean and little more glue will not hurt you dont want any air pockets under your vaneshope this helps.


----------



## Smen

You should wait n hour before using them also and a little dab of fletching glue at the front and rear of each vain good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Nailer

Smen said:


> little dab of fletching glue at the front and rear of each.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is very important it really helps the vanes remain in place shot after shot, I'm glad someone brought it up because I completely forgot


----------



## Non Typical

Sounds like the same story when people use blazer vanes, or old glue. The amount you put on the vanes sound right. I switched from blazer to vane tec vanes, same profile but they stick. I also changed to a cyanoacrylate type glue. I have used several brands and the only thing that would I say on that is get one that has flex material in it. Read the instructions for the vane you use. Some do not want you to wipe the vane down, the accerator is on the vane. Make sure to clean the shaft with a light scrub pad or emery cloth, or something close. Refrigerate your glue after use and it will last longer. I do not use any chemicals to assist in any cleaning! Warm water, wipe, rinse, and let air dry. I fletch a lot of arrows and do not have them fall off.
Pat


----------



## KalamazooKid

What kind of jig are you using? Could it be your not getting good consistent pressure? 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 7magg

I use a thick ca glue for models, never has failed me, also use blitzenberger jig. I have an old target that's worn out in one spot, my arrow hit it & almost passed through it, I had to pull the arrow through & the fletching hung up on the target's innerds I had to cut it out!! vanes were mangled but glue held fine, just reflecthed & good as new.


----------



## swamptromper

Been using good 'ol crazy glue very few wear offs most come off thru abuse and pull thrus. DO NOT use garrila glue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DocHoliday

If you are using fletchtite glue you shouldn't ave any problems. I use the platinum fletchtite it is made for carbon, alum, and fiberglass arrows. The regular fletchtite dosen't hold well with carbons. I have never lost a fletch. Make sure your arrow is clean and dry. Wipe them with alcohol first. Make sure you are covering the entire surface of the quill with glue. I wait 15 mins. before unclamping that fletch.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I use Loctite super glue and it works great on my carbons.


----------



## Smen

I bought a half dozen gold tips brand new that someone used super glue on for 20 bucks. I would never advise using it on arrows because can damage you're arrows to the point that you won't be able to refletch them unless you use wraps. It can also damage you're jig. I've also used alcohol and had the fletchings come off due to not letting them dry long enough. I was told by a pro shop to use acetone so far so good. The arrows I bought were to far gone but lucky for me they were also to long so I was able to cut the damaged portion off and save them not so lucky for the guy who used super glue and had to buy new shafts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88luneke

I use a helix blazer jig for my arrows, but the steps I take you can do as well to ensure your fletchings stick to the arrow:

1) make sure the arrow is clean of all fletching material, I usually use a jack knife for this

2) take some light sand paper to make sure the old glue is scraped off of the arrow

3) using alcohol, or nail polish remover, wipe the shaft clean after sanding where you're going to be putting the wrap or the fletching

4) dry with a paper towel

5) I use GoldTip brand glue, I only use about 3-4 drops on the vane then smooth out the drops evenly over the vane - then put the vane onto the arrow, let set for a minute or two

I have been fletching my own arrows this way for two years now and have never had a fletch come off other than from the occasional pass through a target or when they pass through a deer

hope this helps you out - good luck to ya sir!


----------

